# some bass from the weekend



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

most fish were caught on a black twistertail, senko(new favorite bait), small green tube, heddon tiny torpedo, and jitterbug


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Smallmouth & Largemouth! Looks fun to me. Good job...


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

I love seeing largemouth caught out of Erie. When I was a kid Lake Erie was in pretty bad shape. Our hunting and fishing license money played a big role in bringing the lake back. Looks like a great weekend to me!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Now that's the kind of weekend I can appreciate. Two Thumbs up from me. 

Nice variety there . . . keep it up. 

What did the Cat hit on?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I caught the cat on a senko..I saw the cat and it probably took about 7 tries to finally hook it


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

wtrprfr1 said:


> I love seeing largemouth caught out of Erie. When I was a kid Lake Erie was in pretty bad shape. Our hunting and fishing license money played a big role in bringing the lake back. Looks like a great weekend to me!


I love it too..I never had much luck with bass til I started fishing erie regularly..it makes me so pissed to see the poaching that was going on during there spawn


----------

